# what are the mbti of your family members



## BroNerd

Me: ENTP
Twin sister: ISFP
Older brother: INTJ
Older sister: ESFP
Mom: ESTJ
Dad: ESTP


----------



## Hikikomori

Corpse bearer: ESFP.
Seed giver: IStP.
Stillborn: ????
Bleeding-heart: inFP.
Resident weirdo: INTJ.
Mom's mini-me: ESFP.
G.I. Joe: EStJ.
Imbecile: iSFP.
No comment: eStP.
Pastry chef: iSFp.


----------



## camilleluong

Father: INTP
Mother: ESTJ
Sister: ESFP
Me: ENTJ


----------



## Revolver Ocelot

Me: INTJ

I just typed my family and with the exception of one sibling who is a Fi user who I get along with famously, everyone else is a Fe user, and lots of SFJs. No wonder I had such a miserable time growing up.


----------



## Yotty

Me: ISTJ 7w6
Brother: ISFP 4w3
Mother: ESTJ ??? Re-evaluating.
Father: ENTJ 8w9


----------



## stripedfurball

My mom: ENFP
My dad: INTP
My oldest sister: INTP (Her husband: INTJ. Her daughter: ENTJ)
My middle sister: ENTJ (allegedly, though she tends to cry at movies sometimes. Idk what type her boyfriend or kids are; they're pretty young yet)
Me: INFP

Basically, my family members troll each other for fun. It has tapered off since my sisters had kids and thus no longer have the energy for that, but it was kind of exhausting as a kid.


----------



## x_Rosa_x

Name : Danny dean hughes
isfj : Dad 
neuron flow : Chemical 

name: Cheryl lee hughes
entj : Mum 
neuron flow : Kinetic

name : Jasmine hughes
infj : Sister
neuron flow : Mechanical

name : Sonia francis brown
estj : Grandma
neuron flow : Elastic

name: Walter leon brown
infp : Grandad 
neuron flow : Electricity 

name: Neiman sinclair brown
istj : Cousin 
neuron flow : Gravitational

name: Estelle brown 
istp: Auntie 
neuron flow : Mechanical work

name: Chantal brown
isfj: Auntie
neuron flow : Chemical 

name: Dominic dale hughes
entj : Me
neuron flow : Kinetic

My name is the most unusual which is rather intriguing lol


----------



## Ausserirdische

Dad - INTP
Mom - ESFJ (She did the test)
Sister - xxFP (Leaning towards E)
Me - INxP (Probably INTP)


----------



## ObservantFool

Mother- ESFJ
Father- INFJ
Brothers- ESTP, INTP, ISFP, INFP
Sister- ISFJ


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

Mother: ESTJ
Father ENTP, ESTP or INTP (I have no idea)
Brother: ENTP
Grandmother: ISFJ
Friend: ENFP
I am an INFP.

My family is super annoying.


----------



## UraniaIsis

Dad: ISTP
Mom: ESFJ
Me: INFJ
Sister: ISTP
Brother: ISFJ

Take a guess who the family therapist is? :winetime:


----------



## VideoGameMaster

I'm just offering educated guesses here:

Me: Introverted feeling type
My Sister: Extraverted feeling type
My Brother: Extraverted sensation type
My Mother: Extraverted thinking type
My Father: Introverted thinking type


----------



## Ninjaws

Father: I'm thinking ISTJ, but ISTP or even ESTP is also possible.
Mother: identifies with ESTJ
Sister: ESTP

Grandmother: ESFJ
Aunt: ESFP


----------



## Norsecat

Me INTP
My dad also an INTP
Mom INTJ
Both brothers INTJ
Yes a very egghead family


----------



## icantthinkofanything

Me: INTP
Little Brother: ESTP
Mom: ISFJ
Dad: XNFP (His functions seem to be that of an INFP rather than an ENFP but he seems pretty extraverted to me. Maybe it's just because my I is so high)


----------



## TimeWaster

Me: INFJ

Dad: ESFP 

Mom: ISFJ 

Sisters: ENFJ and ESFJ 

Grandparents on Dad's side: INFP (grandpa) and ENFJ (grandma) 

Grandparents on Mom's side: ISTP (grandpa) and ISFJ (grandma)


----------



## Delicious Speculation

These are only guesses, mind you.

Me: INTJ 
Mom - ISTJ (hardest one to figure out, but ISTJ with really well-developed Fi makes sense when she's healthy; also a complete overachiever in grade/high school and college)
Dad - ENTP (significantly more extroverted than my mom, "reads" people really well, impulsive, and we enjoy debates)
Sister - ENFJ (she tested as INFJ but she's about as introverted as I am a fairy princess, so... ENFJ)
Brother - ISFJ? (definitely an easygoing Fe user, but also an excellent military man, and he's probably the most down-to-earth of the whole family)

I get along pretty well with my family now that we're adults and we can appreciate each other's strengths and weaknesses. I can hold long intellectual conversations with both parents. My brother and I are the resident computer/video game nerds of the family. My sister and I both share a love of science and politics. So for anyone who says that certain types just can't get along? They totally can.


----------



## dracula

Mom: ENFP
Dad: ESTJ
Stepmom: ISFJ
Me (20 years old): ENTP
Sister (19): INFJ
Sister (15): ESTP 

Result: Continuous drama. Not with mom, she lives alone, but with the rest. The types are eventually so different. Or actually, I'm the only one who really clashes with people all the time, mostly with my dad, stepmom and ESTP sister.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Me : ENTJ

Dad : ESTP/J

Mom : INFJ

Half-brother may be ENTJ


----------



## Wisteria

(Update)

Father - ISTJ /P
Mother - ESFJ

Brothers: 
ISTJ, ISFP, ESTP, ES-J 

Sisters:
ISFP and IS-P


----------



## overlordofpizza

Mother: ESFJ
Father: ISTJ

Male Cousin: ESFP
Female Cousin: ISTJ
Female Cousin: ESTJ // Husband: ESTP
Female Cousin: ISFJ
Female Cousin: ESFP
Female Cousin: ESTJ

Dad's Family:
Brother: ISTJ
Sister: ISFJ
Sister: ISTJ
Sister-in-law: ISTJ
Brother-in-law: ESFJ
Mother: ESTJ
Father: ISTJ

Mom's Family:
Brother: ENTJ
Sister: ESFP
Sister: ESTJ ?
Mother: ESFJ
Father: ISTJ ?


----------



## MinneBlomMyosotis

Me: INFJ 
mom: ESTP (lol)
dad: I think he's an INFJ like me


----------



## Oleni

Mmh...


*Me:* INFP.
*Dad:* I'm pretty sure he's an *ESTP*.
*Mom:* Most likely an *ISFJ* (so stereotypical)
*Brother (19):* I'm not sure, maybe *ENFJ* (sometimes he _tries_ to be like my dad though)
*Brother (11):* Definitely an Introvert. IXXX.
I'm going to edit this if I change my mind.


----------



## MaskedNicci

*Dad:* ESFJ
*Mom: *INFJ (They're divorced, her new BF is ISFP)
*Older brother:* INTJ
*Me: *INTJ
*Sister #1:* INFP
*Sister #2:* ISTP
*Sister #3:* ENFP

My poor youngest sister has to deal with so many introverts. lol


----------



## Clare_Bare

Me = ENTP

Dad = ISFJ
Mum = ESFJ

Brother #1 = ISTP
Brother #2 = ISTP

So, in our family we have;
1 x NT (me)
2 x SJ
2 x SP


----------



## Chompy

I need to change mine:

Myself: INFJ
Mother: ESFJ
Father: ISTJ
Brother: ENFJ
Brother: I'm pretty sure he is an ISTP although the test said he is was ISTJ.
Brother: IxxJ
Sister: INFJ
Sister: xSFJ


----------



## Terezi Pyrope

Me: INTP
Mother: INTJ
Father: ISFP
Sister: INFJ
Brother: INTP
Female Cousin: ESFJ (I think, but she hasn't taken the test or anything)
Male Cousin: ESTJ (Once again, I only think)

Those are the only ones I can think of


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Dad : Entj
Mom : infj
Me: intp
Sister: Enfj
Youngest sister : intj


----------



## Highway Nights

Me: ESTP
Dad: ISTJ
Mom: ESFJ
Sister: INFP?


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ESTJ 1 mother + ESFJ 9w8 father = INTJ 5w6 son (me)


----------



## Youngandsofthearted

Hiimhere said:


> Dad : Entj
> Mom : infj
> Me: intp
> Sister: Enfj
> Youngest sister : intj


The whole family is intuitive? :O


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Youngandsofthearted said:


> The whole family is intuitive? :O


Yes they are


----------



## PurpleM00n

Me : INTP
Dad: Probably ISTJ or INTJ
Mom: Probably ISFP or ISFJ

Those are my guesses because they haven't took the test.
But, yup, definitively a family of introverts!


----------



## Indigosheep

Mum: _ISTJ_
Grandmother:_ ISTJ_
Grandfather: _ESTJ_
Uncle: _probably ESFP_

Dad:_ ESFJ_
(Step)grandmother: _ESTJ_
Grandfather: _probably ESTJ_
My half-sister: _ISFP_

Brother: _ESTP_
Me:_ INFJ_


----------



## fuliajulia

Me: INFJ
Mom: ENFJ
Dad: ENTP
Sister: ENFP

_Mom's Family_
Mother: ESFJ
Father: ISTJ
Sister: ISFP
Brother: ISTP
Brother: ENTP
Brother: ISTJ

_Dad's Family
_Mother: ISFJ
Father: ESTJ
Brother: INTP
Brother: ENTP
Brother: INTJ
Sister: INFP


----------



## iceblock

Father: ISTJ
Mother: ISTJ
Sister: ISTP
Me: INTJ


----------



## psychologic

Mom: ISTJ
Dad: ESTJ
Sister: ESFJ; was recently mindblown by this because I thought she was ENFP for a year :<
Brother: ExTJ
Me: INFP


----------



## salt

Mum: ESFJ
Dad: ESFP
Brother: INTJ
Me: ISTP?


----------



## 124567

Dad: EXTJ
Mom: ISFJ
Sis 1: most likely ENTJ
Sis 2: EXTP, she got ENTP..but I feel she's more like an ESTP..not sure
Bro 1: xSTP, got both ESTP/ISTP
Bro 2: INTJ

I forced all my siblings to take the test :laughing: 

Me: INFX :dry:


----------



## SarSedge

Me: INTP
Sister: INFP
Brother: ExTJ
Mom: ENFx
Dad: ESTJ


----------



## ptonking86

Ah good question.....

I am ENFP (once in a blue moon, I turn ENFJ and ESFP)

My twin sister is E_FJ??? I thought she was ESFP...but she is very organized and methodical and is an architect. I have no idea....

My little sister, and the one I fight the most with is INTJ --- so for those that say INTJ are perfect matches.....boy, not sure that works for me...

My brother is ENTJ...and I get along with him swell...I completely understand where he is coming from and why acts and thinks the way he does. He just has the balls to follow through with the plan whereas I dance around with my multiple ideas but never setting it into action.

My mother is ENTJ (I think?? I actually don't know!)

And my father is ESFP...and boy is he the extreme version of me.


----------



## Dustdevil

Mother: ESFJ (Close and get along well with and is always watching out for me )
Father: ISTJ (Close and helps me be more responsible and a better person)
Oldest Sister: ESTJ (She does her thing and I do mine)
Middle Sister: ISTJ (Close and one of two best friends I have)
Me: INFP

Made all them take the test... >

(The lone NP) The P in me drives them crazy and have been trying to stamp it out for years.  When my N surfaces in a certain way my parents ignore me and my ISTJ sister shakes her head at me, smiling. I always get a kick out of it when parents ignore me in those situations...It always makes me smile.


----------



## The Dude

I'm guessing here...

Dad: ISTJ 6w5
Mom: ENTJ 3w2
Older Bro: INTJ 5w6
Me: ENTP 7w8
Younger Sis: ESFJ 2W3

I get along really well with my mom and brother. I get along okay with my sister. I get along okay with my dad when I am not trolling him. :laughing: This mix of personalities is a powder keg and at times I try to instigate things...it's tougher now that everybody is on to me. :laughing:


----------



## auraaa

I only know my father's and grandpa's MBTI types for sure:

my father is an ENTJ
my mother is an ambivert.. xSFJ
my sister is definitely an extrovert.. I'd say ESxx
my brother is an ExTP
my grandpa an introvert ISTJ

Looking at all of my family members' (it's not all of them but those who were around me while I was growing up) I'm surprised that a big portion of them are actually.. extroverts, and I came out the exact opposite.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Me: INFP

Mom: ISxJ (I'm starting to think she's more of an ISTJ.)
Mom's siblings: 7 sisters who are mostly ISFJs, but one's an INFJ and one's an ESFJ. 2 brothers who I guess are ESxPs.
Mom's father: ISTJ
Mom's mother: Died before I was born.

Dad: INTJ
Dad's siblings: 2 sisters. Idk much about them.
Dad's father: IxTP. Had severe Aspergers.
Dad's mother: ISFP


----------



## SolusChristus

I'm probably INFP. I've made my parents take a MB test once and they both scored ISTJ - but they always argue and shout at each other, which is VERY pleasant to grow up with...


----------



## Wisteria

I think the majority of my family are xSxP types. If I turn out to be a different MBTI type then that explains why I am different from my family members 

Mother: ESFP - Gets things done, cares greatly what people think and is a people pleaser. Can't say no to people. The values of others just clouds her inner values. Not interested at all in the abstract and doesn't seem to be a logical person. She likes to do her own thing and has her own quirky style, and sometimes forgets about social expectations from other people. Behaves impulsively under stress.

Father: ESTP - Musical and slightly artistic. Doesn't have a lot of intuition and I can see inferior Ni because he has a hard time understanding the meaning and ideas behind things. Has a straight forward approach and doesn't care about feelings and any type of drama, not good at reading or noticing peoples behavior either. Obviously an extroverted sensor - seems highly aware of everything around him. Married to an ESFx.

Brothers: 
IxTP - He is so quiet that he is hard to type. Seems like a stereotypical Istj though.
ISXP - Interested in theories and his art is highly abstract which seems like tertiary Ni. Seems highly logical, yet still trusts feeling more than logic. 
xSTP - for similar reasons to my dad. 
ESxJ - the most sociable and gregarious person in the family. Doesn't understand why people just "shut down". Very externally organized. Tries to get everyone involved but can sometimes be insensitive. Judges ideas that seem outside the box. Interested in social sciences. 
INTP - Seems oblivious to his surroundings. Quite intuitive and takes an interest in logic. Has figured out scientific facts by seeing the similarities between ideas. Laid back and forgiving, but sometimes can be blunt without realizing.

Sisters: 
ISFP and ISFP - Use a lot of Se/Si yet sometimes they are good at using intuition also. They are highly emotional and show traits of unhealthy Fi, because their feelings are centered towards themselves and seem very competitive. Not really interested in group harmony, yet they can be genuine and sincere to others. Very Interested in aesthetics and artistic(Se). Like to figure out the meaning of ideas and are prone to developing paranoia (Ni tert/inf) Can be very stubborn and it is hard to convince them in an argument (Te inferior).


----------



## LadyAeroniel

I'm an INFP with judging tendencies

My dad is an ENTJ (My dad and I get along VERY well...I'm a total daddy's girl and I look up to him a lot...he's the one I go to when I need to talk to someone...my mother is a bit too emotional...he's the level headed one...)

My mom is an ENFJ (I love my mother...but she can be VERY emotionally needy, is VERY sensitive, and is the QUEEN of overreacting...)

My sister is an ENFP (we butt heads and are usually at each other's throats by making snarky comments and bickering...but she has her moments where I don't want to strangle her)

And My Paternal grandmother is an ISTJ...(we actually get along VERY well...I adore my grandma...she is a wonderful, strong individual who I admire...and I have a bit of her personality...)


----------



## Levitar

Guessing on these:
Mom - INTJ Mom's mom - INFP Mom's dad - ENTP
Dad - ISTJ Dad's mom - ESTJ Dad's dad - ESTP

I don't know what I am though, something INxx


----------



## Orelli

Me ISTJ
Daughter 1 ISTJ
Daughter 2 INFJ
Daughter 3 ISTJ
Daughter 4 INTJ
Son INTP
Daughter 5 ENFP


----------



## Kamfeth

Me: INTJ 5w4
Older Brother: Probably ESTP 3w4 in my opinion
Mother: Probably INFP, didn't think of her enneagram, but my guess will be 2w3
Father: ISTP, Probably 5w6


----------



## MintTea

Me: ISFJ
Mother: ENFJ
Father: ENTJ
Older Brother: INTJ
Younger Brother: ESFP or ESTP I really can't tell


----------



## SilentEye

Me: INFJ
Mother: IxFJ
Father: ESFJ
Younger sister: ESFP
Maternal Grandmother: ExFP
Maternal Grandfather: INTJ


----------



## Feather Yewfrost

Me: INFJ
Mum: ENFJ
Dad: ISTP
Sister: Possibly ISFP


----------



## guardian00angel

Me: INFP
Sister 1: ENFP
Sister 2: INFJ
Brother: ISTP
Mom & dad: ???
My parents wouldn't understand the quiz....


----------



## paige666420

Me: INTP
Sister: ENFP
Mom: ESFJ
Grandma: ENTP


----------



## Mr. Demiurge

Me: INFP
Mom: INTJ
Dad: ESTJ
Sister: ESFJ


----------



## moonpixie

Me: infj
mom: enfj
dad: esfj
brother #1: isfj
brother #2: isfp
sister: entj


----------



## CuriousMan

Me: INTP
Mom: ENFJ
Dad: INTJ
Sister: ESFJ


----------



## snowed in

Me: ISFP
Mom: ISFJ (or ESFJ/ESFP/ISFP, but probably ISFJ)
Dad: INTJ
Brother: INTJ


----------



## Just_me

Mom: ESFJ
Dad: ISTP
Sister: ISFP
Brother: ESTP
Sister: ESTJ
Me: ENFP 

..I'm the only 'N' It's possible to feel like a foreigner in your own family.


----------



## peyandkeele

Mom: Isfj
Me: Intj
Brother: Entj

My brother i cant pinpoint to save my life, but he says that he read entj and that one sounded the most like him.

My mom never took the test, but i read alot of threads about isfj intj mother son relationships and what everyone said seemed to be exactly how my mom and i are. Plus i typed her based on how she acts and isfj seem to be most like her


----------



## CurlyINTP

Grandmom: ESFP
Dad: ISFP
Mom: ENFJ
Me: INTP
Sister: ESFP
Brother: ENFJ/P
Sister: ISFP

My mom and I get along well (because of "N"). I just can't stand it when she tries to act like a commander and demands something from me. And she hates my messiness. 
My little brother and I are like bestfriends. He's the only one who I get along well from the rest of my siblings.

However, because I am the only thinking type in the family, they do not really understand me especially when I'm on my Ti mode. I feel like an alien in my own family. :ninja:


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Me: ISTP
Dad: ENFJ
Mum: ENTJ


----------



## ENTshe

Mom's Dad: ENTJ 
Mom's Mom: ENTP
Mom: ENFJ 

Dad's Dad: ISFP
Dad's Mom: ISTJ
Dad: ISTJ
Dad's Brother: ESFP

Me: ENTP 
I don't have any siblings. My parents are happily married to this day.


----------



## shmandapanda

Me: ENFP
Dad: ESFJ
Mom: ISFJ
Sister: INFP
Sister: ISTJ


----------



## Mayhaw

Me: ENFP
Dad: Probably INFP
Mom: ESTJ


----------



## Reliability

Waaait! 

I chose you by coincidence... I got puzzled with all those numbers following the MBTI personalities. What does this mean? 5 with 4? 8 with 7? Help meeee!


----------



## LeonaJay

I've tried with a lot of my close relatives and these are the ones I think they are:
Me: INFJ
Mum: ESFP
Grandma: ISFP
Granddad: ISTJ
Uncle: ESTP
Uncle: ENFP
Aunty: INTJ
Aunty: ENFP
Aunty: ESFP
I don't see my cousins often and I'm not 100% sure on their S/N and J/P, but I think they are ISFP, ENFP, ISTP and ESTP.
I don't know anyone on my Dad's side, including my brother, but from what I've heard, I'll take a guess my Dad is an IXTP, more likely a ISTP because of his career. I have no idea about my brother.


----------



## lolalalah

I am an INTJ with a former INTJ twin sister. Now she's an ENTJ, don't ask me how she's developed her extroversion. My father, I bet he's an INTJ too, though he's the most stubborn one I know. I blame him for the way I turned out to be. My mother is an ENFJ (I guess) and my elder sister, she might be an ESFJ or ESFP.


----------



## muslamicinfidel

Me: INTP
Fem sib 1: ESFJ
Fem sib 2: ISTJ
Male sib 1: ISFP
Male sib 2: ???? possibly ESFP
Mother: ESFJ
Father: INFJ

None of them understand me in the slightest :|


----------



## Reliability

lolalalah said:


> I am an INTJ with a former INTJ twin sister. Now she's an ENTJ, don't ask me how she's developed her extroversion. My father, I bet he's an INTJ too, though he's the most stubborn one I know. I blame him for the way I turned out to be. My mother is an ENFJ (I guess) and my elder sister, she might be an ESFJ or ESFP.



So many INTJ at once, oh my God 
Your father could be an ISTJ maybe?  his stubborn way matches better to this type... (I know a few of them )


----------



## lolalalah

^He could be, yes (I haven't read much on any ISTJ file, just got the sense he is really intuitive), though we are so alike it's annoying. I did not mention I am an INTJ mule. You'd think INTJ get along fine, but we annoy each other every chance we got. 
However, besides family, I have never met an INTJ in real life. And my family is big so we are a minority there, too.


----------



## SavouryorSweet

Me: ISFP
Mother: ESTJ (Only my guess, very traditional and blunt.)
Sister 1: ESFP 
Sister 2: ESFP
Dad: ESFP/ESFJ (not sure either but he loves to talk, is impulsive and often likes to play peace-maker)

Damn...would you look at that, I'm the only introvert in my family.


----------



## Oppa

me: INFJ
sister: ENFJ
brother: ISFP
mother: ENFP
father: ISFJ


----------



## Reliability

lolalalah said:


> I am an INTJ with a former INTJ twin sister. Now she's an ENTJ, don't ask me how she's developed her extroversion. My father, I bet he's an INTJ too, though he's the most stubborn one I know. I blame him for the way I turned out to be. My mother is an ENFJ (I guess) and my elder sister, she might be an ESFJ or ESFP.





lolalalah said:


> ^He could be, yes (I haven't read much on any ISTJ file, just got the sense he is really intuitive), though we are so alike it's annoying. I did not mention I am an INTJ mule. You'd think INTJ get along fine, but we annoy each other every chance we got.
> However, besides family, I have never met an INTJ in real life. And my family is big so we are a minority there, too.


That sounds interesting. I have got an INTJ in m family too (my uncle) and know anotherone in real life. Both are quiet hardcolded, they are never interested in social interaction and do not mind aoit the problems of others :s

I noticed the same effect with the ISTJ's. Everyone expects them to get along well with their likeminded ISTJ. But this is not true. Mostly because the ISTJ always thinks he is right and knows the best way to solve a problem, and the other ISTJ thinks in the same way about himself they feel dismissed in their practical competence...


----------



## Ausserirdische

I used to think my dad was an INTP, but now I think he is an INTJ due to functions.
I'm still pretty sure my mum is an ESFJ though.


----------



## willowglass

Dad: ISTJ
Mom: ESFJ
Sister: ISFJ
Me: INFP
Husband: ESTJ
Son: ISFJ
Daughter: ESFJ
Maternal Grandmother: ENFJ
Maternal Grandfather: ESFJ
Step Grandfather: ESTJ
Uncle 1: ESTP
-Aunt: ISFP
Uncle 2: ENFP
Cousins 1: ENFP
Cousin 2: ISFJ
Cousin 3: ENFJ


----------



## NFGoneCrazy

Me: INFJ
Mom: ISTJ
Dad: INTP
Older brother: INTP
Older sister: ESTJ
Younger sister: INTP

Not sure on my older half-siblings


----------



## TheOddRhombus

Me: INTJ
Mom:ESFJ
Sis:ENFP
Dad:ISTJ


----------



## Aiura

I don't know. I'm not good at typing people. My brother is a lazy, philosophical, outgoing 20 y/o who fritters away his wallet/phone/wristwatch 24/7. My mother believes in spiritual beings, she's negative about everything but she's quite loving. My dad is an engineer who does everything to make things go around and who does everything for everybody else, he doesn't gladly pick up a fight unless something goes against his principles or if someone isn't taking responsibility. I'm an INTJ though.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Me: IxTP
Father: INFP
Mother: ISFJ
Sister: ISFJ
Brother: xxFP

I'm the only Thinker here.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Me: INFP
Mom: ESTJ
Dad: INFP
Sister: suspected ISTJ or ISTP
Wife: ENFJ
Mother in law (EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE)xFJ
Father in law: INTJ


----------



## Suchi i Frutta

Me:INFP
Father:ESFJ
Mother:ESFJ
Sister:ESTP(poor thing,she's the only thinker in the family)
Kira,my bitch dog:ESFPlaughing


----------



## Philipthestone

Me: INFP
Mom: ENFJ
Dad: Not sure. Think he would be an INTP maybe a ISTP.


----------



## illow

Well, I know that both my close cousins are ENTJ.
And my only brother, is probably a INFP.

I made em take the test.....

Not sure about my parents.


----------



## Energumen

Me: INFP
Mom: ESFJ
Dad: INTJ
Brother: INFP
Sister: INFP
Stepdad: ISTP
Stepmom: ENTJ


----------



## overtherainbow

I only know my mom and dad so far. My mom is ISFJ and my dad is ESTJ.


----------



## MysteriousMel

I'm pretty sure my mum is ESTJ (explains a lot - I'm INFP total opposite)
My dad I think is *STP
Not sure about my sister


----------



## Salia

Me: INFJ
Mother: INFJ
Father: ENTJ


----------



## Maye

parents: infj and enfp

sibs: entp, entj, infj

me: istj I'm the only sensor waaaah


----------



## Miss Bingley

Maternal Grandmother: INFP
Maternal Grandfather: ISTP
Aunt: ENTP
Uncle: INTP
- cousins: ESTJ, ESFP, INFP

Paternal Grandfather: xSTJ
Paternal Grandmother: ESFJ
Uncle 1: xSFJ
Uncle 2: ISxJ
- cousins: ISFP, xSTJ
Uncle 3: ESTP
Uncle 4: xSxJ
- cousins: ESFJ, ISTP

Mother: ISFJ
Father: ENFP
Me: ISTJ


----------



## butus

Mother: ENFJ
Father: INTJ
Me:INFJ

*wow actually i am the average of their personality*


----------



## Rhonda Rousey

mom is ESFP dad i don't know prob INFP too.


----------



## VeryMerrilyMary

* Me: ISFJ 6w7
Mom: ISFP 2w1
Dad:ESTJ 8w9 *


----------



## Serpent

Pretty sure my parents are xSFJs. Most of my extended family are Fe types, which becomes very clear whenever there is some social gathering or event.


----------



## Chunky

Me:INFJ (the only Intuitive at home :/)
Younger brother:ESTP
Younger Sister:ESFP
Mom:ESFJ
Dad:INTP
Stepmom:ISFJ
Stepfather:XSFJ probably E
paternal Uncle:INFJ
Maternal Aunt:ISFP


----------



## katemess

My mother is an INFP and I think (guess) my dad would've been an ENTP. 

One of my sisters is an ESFJ and the other is an ISTP (I would guess, anyway).

I'm an ENTP.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Maternal grandmother - intp
Mom- esfj 
Dad- entp
Husband - istp
Mother in law - isfj
Father in law- istj 
Myself - enfp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdsintrees

Father: INTP
Mother: ESFJ (passed)
Brother: ENTP

Uncle 1: ESFJ
Uncle 2: ISFJ
Aunt 1: ENFP
Uncle 3: ENTJ


----------



## voron

Me: INTP
Younger sister: ESTJ
Mom: ENFP
Dad: ESTP


----------



## Kurt Wagner

*Me:* INFP

*Sister:* ISFJ
*Brother:* ENTP
*Brother-in-law:* ISFJ
*Mother:* ESFJ
*Step-father:* ISTP

I'm the Fi token. :dog:


----------



## Aiura

_Not sure_, but I think:
Mom: ISFJ
Dad: INTJ/ISTJ (not completely sure)
Brother: XXFP
Me (little sister): XNTX


----------



## MaggieMay

Husband: ISFJ
His Mom: ENFJ
His sister: ISFP

My Dad: ISFJ
Mom: ISTJ 
Older Sister: ESFP
Younger Sister: ESTJ
Sister: ESFJ
Littlest Sister: INTJ


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Me: INFP
Brother: ESTJ
Dad: ENFJ (Doesn't live with us)
Mom: Not sure. Guessing XSXJ


----------



## Groovy

Mother: ISFJ
Father: ESTJ (unhealthy)
Me: INxJ
Sister: ESFJ
Brother: ENFP


----------



## aquasoul

Everyone in my house at the moment

Mum:ENTJ
Dad: ENTP
Me:ENFP
Maternal Grandmother: No idea, Heavy Si user but acts like a P, Fi as well, Might be a strange INFP


----------



## Danse Macabre

INFJ, INFP, and my mum is very curious.... probably an ISTP, which doesn't seem right because she fits right in with the rest of us nutcase NFs.


----------



## ENTPness

Me: ENTP
Father: ExTJ
Mother: INFx
Brother: IxTx


----------



## Adena

Mother- ESxJ, honestly not sure which.
Father- ISFP
Me- SJ, probably ISTJ
Younger sister- ESTP in a massive Se/Fe loop, I'm worried about her 
Youngest sister- ESFJ


----------



## Maiko_Hima

I really feel like my mother is an ISFJ but I am somewhat unsure about the rest of my family.
My father is likely an NT. My sister is probably an NF although she typed as NT. I'm on the fence.

Very unsure about my youngest sister. I believe she is a bit too young and I have actually not lived around her that much. She is definitely a feeler in my opinion though.
I'm the least emotional person in my house although I still base my decisions on Fe.


----------



## MinneBlomMyosotis

Me: INFJ 
Mother: I can't decide between ESTP and ENTP. Btw she's an ESTP according to the mbti test but idk 
Father: ISFJ 
Brother: ESTP (hella) 
Sister: She's too little to determine her MBTI type, but i think she's a Fi user. 
Grandparents: ISTJ, ISFJ, ENTJ, ISTJ.


----------



## candycane75

Dad: INTP
Mom: ESFJ
Step-father: ESTP
Me: ENFP (the eldest)
Oldest brother: ISTP
Sister: ISFP
youngest brother: ENTP
My grandmother: ISTJ (she raised my oldest brother and I)
Step-grandfather: ISTP?


----------



## MisterPerfect

My Mom ISTJ I think 
My brother ESFP 
My dad ESTJ 

These are just guesses


----------



## MisterPerfect

My Mom ISTJ I think 
My brother ESFP 
My dad ESTJ 

These are just guesses


----------



## Voxi

Mother: ESFJ


----------



## SimplyRivers

Dad: ESFJ 
Mom: ISFJ
Me: INTP
Sister: ISFP (This is my educated guess though)

Me and my dad have our quarrels and it's hard to get along sometimes, but it's usually alright. My mom is a sweetheart, but she always takes up to his side, even when he's wrong. Finally, my sister is really flighty.


----------



## BroNerd

Mom: ESTJ
Dad: ESTP
Older brother: INTJ
Older sister: ESFP
Twin sister: ISFP
Me: ENTP


----------



## tanstaafl28

This should become a sticky. There has to be at least 20 identical threads. 

Me: ENTP 
Dad: ENTP
Stepdad: ESTJ
Mom: ISFP
Sister: ISFJ


----------



## pyramidsong

Me: INFJ
Brother: ENTJ
Dad: INTJ
Mom: ESFP


----------



## leftover crack

Maternal granny: ISTJ
Mom: oh dear. introvert/ambivert. I don't know! Probably ISFP.
Dad: um hmm I used to type him as ESTP but now I'm just not sure. Actually his Se is clearly superior and he gets really annoyed at my Se deficiency so probably an ESTP.

Brother: He typed as INTJ on a personality quiz but I'm not sure of that result. Very possible he's an introvert though as I've seen him getting some alone time. He also hates people. 

Then there's me, apparently an alien from outer space. I am an INTP. (if not that then I don't fucking know)


----------



## madvocate

mom: enfp
dad: estj
brother: istp
me: infj
my brother and i are both introverts, maybe because we're shadowed by our parents in a way. and then i got the nf from my mom & the j from my dad, while my brother got the opposite. but our personalities could have no correlation whatsoever; there are so many factors in one's environment that decide these kinds of things. idk.


----------



## ECM

Father - Damaged ENFP 
Father's mother - Dammaged IxFx
Father's father - unknown

Mother - ISFJ
Mother's mother - ISFJ
Mother's father - xNTx?

Older Sister 1 - ESFJ 
Older Sister 2 - ISFJ

(Sisters have separate father to me, he was most likely xxxJ)

Me - ENFP


----------



## The Guitar Hero

Mom: ISFJ
Dad: ENTJ
Oldest Brother: INTP
Older Brother: ESFP(?)
Me: ENFP
Younger Sister: ISTJ(?)

Officially a rag-tag bunch of misfits.


----------



## Messenger Six

Dad - ENTP (tested)

Mom - probably ISFJ (not tested)

Me - ISTP (tested)

Younger Brother - too young to test accurately

Maternal Grandfather - ISTP (not tested), similar personality to mine but probably a different Enneagram. I'm more laidback, but I wouldn't consider him an extrovert.


----------



## Umbraphage

Mom: ISTJ, very mature and her feeling trait is very developed.
Dad (not that I'd consider him one anymore): Unhealthy ISFP, immature
Maternal uncle: I'd type him as INTJ, just not the most healthy one out there. It just fits him.
Maternal grandparents: I'm not sure about them, but I'm pretty sure they're both Introverted and maybe Sensing. Probably Judging too.
Me: INTJ, raised by my mom


----------



## saphireINTP

Me:INTP
Brother:ISFJ
Mom:ISFJ
Dad:ISTP


----------



## Minkun

Me : INTJ
Mom : ISFJ
Dad : ISTJ
Uncle : INTJ as well


----------



## Doccium

Me: INFJ
Mother: ES*J
Father: IST*
Twin brother: He's a hard one to type. I'd say he's an E*TP.
Older brother: ENTP
Older sister I: *NFP
Older sister II: *SFP
Uncle (maternal): INFP
Grandfather (maternal): I*FJ (haven't seen him in years)
Grandmother (maternal): *ST*
Cousin (maternal): INF* (I tend to lean more towards INFJ since my older brother told me that both of us are similar in many ways)

At least those are my speculations.


----------



## west0rn

Me - ENTJ
Older Female Cousin - ESTP
Older Male Cousin - ENTP
Mom - ENFP
Stepfather - INTP
Dad - ENTP
Stepmother - INTJ
Aunt - ESTP
Grandfather - ISTJ
Late Grandmother - ISFP

The rest of my family is full of SF types.


----------



## Malorne

Me: INFP 4w5
Mom: ESFJ
Dad: ISTJ?
Older sister I: ESTJ
Older brother: ISTP
Older sister II: ISTJ
Younger sister: ISFP
Aunt: ESFP

Surrounded by sensors.. how nice :')


----------



## castigat

Mother - EFJ, probably S
Father - ??
Grandfather - ESTJ
Brother - too damn young to type lol
Bonus: roommate - ISFP


----------



## Ptaah

My father is ISTP
My mother is ISTJ
I am INFJ

You can guess how beautiful is the relationship I have with them...

I have also an INTP brother but I have a very good relationship with him.

I hate my parents. They say that having a girlfriend before you have a job is stupid. 
no comment... I must have an horrible life and hide my feelings just for this stupid thought?

My father also says that family is above everything else and people who don't listen to it will have a bad life... no comment again. If a person has killers as parents he should follow their teachings?

He also says that having friends is a great thing...because you can have favors from them.


----------



## lavendersnow

Me - INFJ
Dad - ESFJ
Mum - ISFJ
Brother - Never asked or typed - if I had to guess off the top of my head I'd say ISTP but I've not really looked into it.
Best friend - ENTP


----------



## Energumen

Me: INFP
Mother: ESFJ
Father: INTJ
Brother: INFP
Sister: INFP (though you'd never know it)
Stepdad: ISTP
Stepmom: ENTJ
Maternal Grandfather: ISTP
Maternal Grandmother: ISFJ
Paternal Grandfather: ESTP
Paternal Grandmother: ISFP


----------



## Originalgod

Me: ENTJ
Sister: ESTP
Sister 2: ESTJ
Brother: ESTJ
Brother 2: ENTJ
Father: ENTJ
Mother: ESTJ


----------



## danielty

Hi~! First post lol.

Me: ENFP
Mom: ESFJ
Dad: ESTP
Grandma: ESFP
Aunt: ISTJ


----------



## Miss Bingley

Me: \_(".)_/ 
My Mom: ISFJ
My Dad: ENFP

Paternal Grandfather: ESTJ
Paternal Grandmother: ESFJ
(*I have like, a ton of uncles on this side of the family, and most are SJs, except one ESTP)
Cousins: ISFP, ISTJ, ESFJ, ISTP

Maternal Grandfather: ISTJ
Maternal Grandmother: INFP
Aunt: ExFP
Uncle: INTP
Cousins: ESTJ, ESFP, INxP


Squad/Adoptive family/People I talk to the most: ENFP, ENFJ, ENTP, ISFJ, ESTJ, ISFP, ISTP
*Also, it should be noted that my roommate (who I'm not a lot alike, and we're not best friends, but we get along very well and live together phenomenally) is a prototypical INFJ*


----------



## .357106

Me: INFP
Mom: ISFJ
Dad: ENTP

At least, I _think_ those are the types my parents are.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Mom: ESFJ
Dad: ESTP
Brother: ESTP

Both of my aunts are ESFJ's and so was my grandma (the women in my family are all soulmates and look like each other), and all of my close female cousins are also ESFJ's. 

Basically, I'm surrounded by aliens.


----------



## Lacy

Me: INFJ (or perhaps another IF)
Mom: ISTJ ?
Dad: I don't know, he seems really IT i guess, but the rest is hard to know.
1st Brother: ISTJ
2nd Brother: Pure INFP

Paternal Granfather: ISTP
Paternal GrandMother: ENFJ
Aunt: ISFJ
Uncle: ISTJ
Cousins: ISFJ, ISTP

Maternal Granfather: ISTJ
Maternal Grandmother: ESTP
Aunt 1: ISFJ
Uncle 1: ISTJ
Aunt 2: ESTJ
Uncle 2: ESTP
Cousins: INTJ, ESFJ, ESFP; ISTJ, ESTJ, ISFP

Cat: Pure ISFP, she's such a procrastinator !


----------



## Bitterself

Father ExFx (most probably ESFJ)
Sister ESFx (most probably ESFJ, she and dad are very similar)
Mother ISFP
Grandmother ESTJ
Grandfather ISFP 
Me INFJ ( with some probability of INTP)

So many feelers and sensors. Why????? :sad:


----------



## ENTPness

Here's what I think pretty much my entire family is. Some are guesses, some have actually taken it.

Father: ENTJ
Mother: INFJ
Brother: INTP
Paternal Grandfather: ISTJ
Paternal Grandmother: ESFP
Maternal Grandfather: ISTP
Maternal Grandmother: ISFJ
Cousins: ENFP, ENFJ
Aunts: ESFJ, ESTJ, ISTJ, ENFP
Uncles: ISTP, ESTP, ISFJ


----------



## Wolf

Me: Reclusive INTJ
Younger Brother: Confused ISTP
Younger Sister: Driven xSTJ
Youngest Sister: Zany ISFP
Father: Unhealthy ISTJ
Mother: Aggravating xSFJ


----------



## MolaMola

Me: ENFP
Sister: ESFJ (pretty certain)
Brother: ENFP

Mother: ESFJ
Father: INTP


----------



## Lupus Rex

Me: Infp
Mom: Enfp
Brother: Either infp or isfp
Rest of the family: They occur to me all as SJ types.


----------



## Mathildegirl

It's just guesses :happy:

Father: INTJ, INTP, ISTJ, ISTP
Mother: ESFJ, ISFJ, ENFP, INFP or ENFJ
Littlebrother: He finds it easy to make new friends and is very relaxed when he talks with others, he is probably extrovert. He is probably a good mix, he likes to talk about ideas and the future, but can also be realistic. He can be a little tough and talk never about his feelings. But he is also caring and you can tell your feelings to him and he will understand. The last I am in no doubt. He takes things as they come, he's school things and his room is messy and he likes to be spontaneous. He's perspectivering. So he's type is one of those: ENFP, ENTP, ESTP, ESFP
My oldest Littlesister: She's a good mix of extrovert and introvert. She talks often about things she experienced and the past and when she talks, it's very detailed. I'll go with sensing. I think she's a good mix of emotions and thinking. She does not talk so much about feelings and is rarely sad, otherwise she doesn't shows it. She's not so crazy about cleaning up and take much things as they come so she is probably perspective. She's probably xSFP or xSTP
My youngest Littlesister: She is very fair and can talk much. She gets energy from being together with people, i'm quite sure she's extrovert. She has many ideas and thinking opportunities. She is also intuitive. But can also talk about the past. But i'll go with intuition. She can think logically, but she is also good at talking about both her own and others' feelings. She can be very caring and understanding. She's probably feeling. I think she's a good mix of perspectives and judging. She is good at keeping track of her school things and clean up when my mother asks her about it. But she also likes to do something spontaneous and unplanned. Her type is probably ENFJ or ENFP.


----------



## Arccos

Me: INFJ
Sister: INFP
Brother: INTJ
Mother: INTJ
Father: ENTJ
Maternal grandmother: ISFJ


----------



## Old Man Aragorn

Me: ISTP
Dad: ISFJ
Mom: ISTJ
Sister: INFP
Grandpa (Mom side) ISTP
Grandpa (Dad side) ESTP


----------



## Terator

I think both my mother and father are ISFJs , with my father being a lot more J .


----------



## NurseJChristine

Me: ISFP
Dad: ISFJ
Sister: ESFJ
Mom: I'm not sure what she was, maybe an ESFJ?


----------



## ChrisFergusonFl

Nope, I haven’t posted my family members MBTI Personality Types anywhere on this forum.

My mom is an ENTP.

My brother's a ISFJ

My father's a ESFP.


----------



## sempiternal

Mom: ISFJ (like, textbook, and she puts me to shame in all manners of domestic life skills)
Dad: INTJ (still pretty textbook, shoots down all of my failed logical attempts but it still a fellow Ni-dom derp about other things)


----------



## Aiura

Dad ISTJ
Mom ISFP
Brother INFP
Me INTJ (likely)


----------



## Luci Ferre

They've never taken it officially but I suspect:

Dad: ISTP
Mom: ESTJ/ESFJ
Sibling: ENFJ


----------



## TooENFPtoNormal

Dad - ESTJ
Mom - ENFP
Me - ENFP
Bro 1 - ENTP
Bro 2 - INTJ
Sis 1 - INFJ
Bro 3 - He says INTP, I say INFP
Sis 2 - ESFP
Sis 3 - TBD
Sis 4 - INTJ?
Bro 4 - TBD


----------



## shazam

Me: ESTP
Dad: ESFJ
Mom: INFP
Bro: Not really sure, good at making me laugh though.
Bro2: ENTP
Bro3: ESTP


----------



## garcdanny26

whoops double posted


----------



## garcdanny26

me - INFJ
older brother - ENFP 
oldest brother - ENTP
dad - ENTP
mom - ESFJ 

so weird thing like my mom took this test that when I took it i got INFJ which is my accurate type but she took it and got ENFP which is really strange to me, but after looking over the cognitive functions she agreed with me that she is an ESFJ for sure. it makes sense to me, but why the test typed her as ENFP... idk? maybe cause when you get older your lower functions develop more, so the test saw Ne as her dominant for some reason??? idk lol


----------



## BranchMonkey

I have a large family, so sum up:

Dad: ISTJ
Mum: ESFP
Brothers: all Introverts; all sensors; all Ps.
Sisters: Two sisters are IN, two are IS; one is ES. all are Ps.


----------

